# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چطور تست های زیادتری بزنم؟

## METTIX

سلام 
من ساعت مطالعم بالاس 
تقربیا روزای مدرسه 6-7 ساعت 
و روزای تعطیل 11-12 ساعت میخونم 
ولی نمیتونم واسه ازمونای قلم چی بیشتر از 1000 تا تست بزنم 
و این موضوع خیلی برام ازار دهندس به خصوص این که برای ترازای بالای 7000 باید حداقل 2500 3000 تا تست زد 
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## mabbasi

سلام تعداد تستتون کافیه نگران نباشید...سعی کنید مباحث رو خوب ببندید تا این که تمرکزتون روی تعداد تست باشه...

----------


## parnia-sh

*سلام.
درگیر تعداد تست زیاد نشین..خوبع که زیاد تست بزنید
اما تحلیل تست خیلی مهمتره
بعضیا هستن خیلی تست میزنن وسریع
بعد اگه دو سه روز بعدش دوباره همون تستارو بزاری جلوشون ..نمیتونن خوب ج بدن ودوباره اشتباهشون رو تکرار میکنن چون خوب تحلیل نمیکنن
اما ی راه حل است اینکه:
مثلن اگه ۴۰تا تست رو توی ۵۰دقیقه میزنید (بدون تحلیل)همنیجور کمش کنین مثلن. بشه۴۸دقیقه بعد۴۷دقیقه تا برسه ب ۴۰دقیقه
راه حل دوم اینه که وقنی درسنامه ها ومتن کتاب رو خوندید دفعه بعد وقت زیاد نزارید روشون وب جاش بیشتر با تست مرور کنید.
من خودم قبلن خیلی درگیر تعداد تست بودم اما الان فهمیدم کیفیت مهمتر از کمیته: ))*

----------


## METTIX

> *سلام.
> درگیر تعداد تست زیاد نشین..خوبع که زیاد تست بزنید
> اما تحلیل تست خیلی مهمتره
> بعضیا هستن خیلی تست میزنن وسریع
> بعد اگه دو سه روز بعدش دوباره همون تستارو بزاری جلوشون ..نمیتونن خوب ج بدن ودوباره اشتباهشون رو تکرار میکنن چون خوب تحلیل نمیکنن
> اما ی راه حل است اینکه:
> مثلن اگه ۴۰تا تست رو توی ۵۰دقیقه میزنید (بدون تحلیل)همنیجور کمش کنین مثلن. بشه۴۸دقیقه بعد۴۷دقیقه تا برسه ب ۴۰دقیقه
> راه حل دوم اینه که وقنی درسنامه ها ومتن کتاب رو خوندید دفعه بعد وقت زیاد نزارید روشون وب جاش بیشتر با تست مرور کنید.
> من خودم قبلن خیلی درگیر تعداد تست بودم اما الان فهمیدم کیفیت مهمتر از کمیته: ))*


آخه اینو به عینه دیدم که وقتی تعداد تستامو میرسونم به 3000 تا تست ترازم میاد بالا هفت هزار7 
ولی متاسفانه فقط مقطعی هست این تعداد تست و ازمون بعد دوباره میرسه به هزارتا 
همکلاسیم با این که ساعت مطالعش ازمن کمتره ولی همیشه واسه ازمونا حدود 3000 تا میزنه و هیچ آزمونی هم پایین تر از 7 هزار نشده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


آخه اینو به عینه دیدم که وقتی تعداد تستامو میرسونم به 3000 تا تست ترازم میاد بالا هفت هزار7 
ولی متاسفانه فقط مقطعی هست این تعداد تست و ازمون بعد دوباره میرسه به هزارتا 
همکلاسیم با این که ساعت مطالعش ازمن کمتره ولی همیشه واسه ازمونا حدود 3000 تا میزنه و هیچ آزمونی هم پایین تر از 7 هزار نشده


.
خب مشکلتون چیه که کم میزنید؟!؟
دوست شما بیشتر تست میزنه تا درسنامه
بعدم ب حرف بقیه توجه نکنین همش استرسه..: )
فقط خودتون مهم هستین ..*

----------


## METTIX

> *
> .
> خب مشکلتون چیه که کم میزنید؟!؟
> دوست شما بیشتر تست میزنه تا درسنامه
> بعدم ب حرف بقیه توجه نکنین همش استرسه..: )
> فقط خودتون مهم هستین ..*


به نظرتون سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه قبل ازمونو هروروز 500 تا تست از دروس به صورت ازمون بزنم بهتر نیست؟
روزای قبلم یه 500 تا تست اموزشی بزنم

----------


## f.akbari

> آخه اینو به عینه دیدم که وقتی تعداد تستامو میرسونم به 3000 تا تست ترازم میاد بالا هفت هزار7 
> ولی متاسفانه فقط مقطعی هست این تعداد تست و ازمون بعد دوباره میرسه به هزارتا 
> همکلاسیم با این که ساعت مطالعش ازمن کمتره ولی همیشه واسه ازمونا حدود 3000 تا میزنه و هیچ آزمونی هم پایین تر از 7 هزار نشده


اين اتفاقي كه ميگين چند بار براتون اتفاق افتاده؟
يكيم كه خودت ميگي چند بار تجربه تست زياد داشتي 
همون كارايي كه اون موقع كردي رو بكن

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


به نظرتون سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه قبل ازمونو هروروز 500 تا تست از دروس به صورت ازمون بزنم بهتر نیست؟
روزای قبلم یه 500 تا تست اموزشی بزنم


.
میتونید روزای مدرسه ۱۰۰تا بزنید روزای تعطیل۲۰۰تا که فکرکنم بشه۲۰۰۰تا ب بالا
اما اگه مبحث ازمون رو تموم میکنی سه شنبه
میتونی سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنجشنبه از موج ازمونا یا کتابایی که داری بیشتر تست بزنی اما نه اینکه فقط ب خاطر اینکه تعداد تستون زیاد بشه دیگه الکی تستارو بزنید ودیگه تحلیل درست نکنید..کیفیفت فدای کمیت نشه: )
اما حتمن حتمن پنجشنبه ها تستایی که قبلن حل کردی وعلامت زدی باید دوباره حل کنی وگرنه انگار هیچ

من یادمه تابستون از رتبه۶منطقه(یاسین صادقی بازرگانی) پرسیدم چنتا تست میزنی هر روز..گفت که نمیشماره تعداد تستارو.
درکل زیاد درگیر تعداد تست نشید*

----------


## METTIX

> اين اتفاقي كه ميگين چند بار براتون اتفاق افتاده؟
> يكيم كه خودت ميگي چند بار تجربه تست زياد داشتي 
> همون كارايي كه اون موقع كردي رو بكن


1 بار

----------


## mahdi8500

با ۲۰۰۰_۳۰۰۰ تا تست به۷۰۰۰میرسین من با ۱۰۰تا همینجوری ترازم رو ۶۵۰۰میره ....مطمئنا تستارو درست درمون تحلیل نمیکنی هر تستی که میزنی چه درست چه غلط حتما حتما پاسخشو نگاه کن....همیشه هم از روش بازیابی استفاده کن مطمئن شو از ۷۰۰۰به بالا میشی :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## METTIX

> با ۲۰۰۰_۳۰۰۰ تا تست به۷۰۰۰میرسین من با ۱۰۰تا همینجوری ترازم رو ۶۵۰۰میره ....مطمئنا تستارو درست درمون تحلیل نمیکنی هر تستی که میزنی چه درست چه غلط حتما حتما پاسخشو نگاه کن....همیشه هم از روش بازیابی استفاده کن مطمئن شو از ۷۰۰۰به بالا میشی


روش بازیابی چیه؟

----------


## mahdi8500

> روش بازیابی چیه؟


یعنی مطالبی رو که قبلا خوندی رو فقط تستشو بزن دیگه درسنامشو مطالعه نکن(بعد چند وقت تست اون مطلبو نزن....یه جور شبیه جعبه لایتنر میشه)...یعنی به نوعی با اینکار مطالبو تو حافظه بلند مدتت میفرستی من یکی با این روش تا الان موفق بودم....البته تا الان

----------


## Aseydreza

تست های بیشتری بزن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pasteur

> تست های بیشتری بزن


مشاور کی بودی تو ؟ ؟؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi___sv

سلام
منم ساعات مطالعه ام نزدیک به توعه ولی نمیتونم زیاد تست بزنم
میشه بگی چطوری تعداد تست هاتو رسوندی به این عدد؟ :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Sarve

دوستان سه نکته از استادم یاد گرفتم:
1-برای کنکور بخونید نه کانون( بی خود درگیر تراز نشید)
2- زدن باکیفیت 10 تست بهتر از زدن  1000 تسته
3- تست کنکور منبع استانداره نه تست های تالیفی( کلی تست کنکور داریم تا اونا را نزدید نرید سراغ تالیفی)

----------


## mahdi8500

> دوستان سه نکته از استادم یاد گرفتم:
> 1-برای کنکور بخونید نه کانون( بی خود درگیر تراز نشید)
> 2- زدن باکیفیت 10 تست بهتر از زدن  1000 تسته
> 3- تست کنکور منبع استانداره نه تست های تالیفی( کلی تست کنکور داریم تا اونا را نزدید نرید سراغ تالیفی)


دقیقا :Yahoo (3):

----------

